# 6 week Halo Extreme Cycle log



## lilSOLID (Apr 7, 2013)

What's up guys? First I want to thank Adrenoline for helping me put this cycle together, great dude there.

STATS:

       28 years old, been in the gym seriously for 5 years. 166lbs @ 13.3% BF. 5'11

My goals for this cycle are to lose some BF and to gain at least 8lbs. I will be hitting the gym 5 days a week days 6&7 will be cardio. And the days won't be consecutive, just going to go on how I feel. 

I will be dosing the Halo at 75mg ED. I have all my support supps,, glucosamine, GNC Megamen sport multi vitamin, triple omega-3 oil, krill oil, advanced cycle support IML, milk thistle, Hawthorne berry, saw palmetto, coq10, etc..

My pct will consist of Clomid 100/50/50/25/10 as well as IML e-control, ultra male, d-aspartic acid, and possibly erase if needed. I also have letrozole  on hand in case of Gyno. 

I will post some before pics soon. As of right now I am going to start preloading milk thistle, hawthorne berry, and saw palmetto for a week and then I will commence the cycle!!!! Any questions, advice, or input of any kind would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks good man, excited to see how it hits you!

Only thing I'd say you could change would be the Clomid dosing. 50mg for 4wks or 35mg for 6wks will be plenty (they're both equivalent to 1400mg clomiphene in PCT)... you don't need the 100mg doses or tapering down to 25mg and 10mg.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 7, 2013)

Goodluck you will love halo after this

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys,, i kind of thought the clomid regimine was overkill.. Will do 50/50/50/50.. I also said fuck it and just popped my first halo cap today at 12 lol haha ahh shit.. Im ready for the next level already haha. Later tonight i will post before pics and i will take some measurements and weight. Thanks again guys..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually changed my mind again,,, I am going to preload milk thistle, Hawthorne, and saw palmetto... Don't wanna fuck myself up..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 9, 2013)

Cycle starts on 4/14/13.......
Calorie intake: 3000-3500----clean diet,, tuna, chicken, veggies, fruits, complex carbs, GNC brand whey protein, etc..

Pics, measurements and weight are coming.


----------



## wheybolic63 (Apr 9, 2013)

if u have some extra money i would recommend throwing in some stanodrol for androgenicity. Halo has a low androgenic profile of only 28 so u might notice some low libido and lethary. The stano would help in those areas and the dht properties of stano would also help with puffy nipples if u get them on cycle.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok so i have decided to say fuck it and start my cycle today at 8am. I have been preloading for 5 days with 2000 milligrams of milk thistle ED plus IML Advanced Cycle Support twice a day. I would like to believe that Halo is mild enough that this preload will be enough. That being said I also know the liver is extremely resilient. I will be dosing the Halo at 50mg ED at 8am and another 25mg at 8pm. I work the 3rd shift so my schedule is kind of weird. Here is what my day consists of EVERY FUCKING DAY:

8pm: Wake up, take GNC multi vit, triple omega-3 oil, krill oil, CoQ10, IML Advanced Cycle Support, 1000mg milk       thistle,protein shake, HALO 25mg... Then back to sleep till 10pm..
10pm: Wake up, eat dinner(something healthy and balanced) protein shake
11:30pm: WORK
12:30am: peanut butter cracker pack
3am: LUNCH BREAK---always have 3 Turkey&ham sandwiches on whole wheat bread, chips(low fat), bottle of water
6ameanut butter cracker pack
8am: I get off work and will also be taking the same supps that i take at 8pm except HALO will be dosed at 50mg...
8:20am: Getting home and will be cooking breakfast, 3 eggs, oatmeal(1cup), protein shake, yogurt, fruit, glass of OJ..
10am: GYM---will bring a protein shake to drink while im working out... Work outs usually take 1 hour+
11:30am: home from gym and dropping a monster protein shake with blue berries, milk, crushed ice and mangos... Love the fuckn mangos
12:15: knocked out till 8pm------REPEAT

Will be adding creatine to my pct also... I weighed myself today right when I woke up on an empty stomach and I was 165lbs on the dot.. At around 12-13%bf... 
WISH ME LUCK GUYS---the shit is goin down in a few hours!!!! Fuuckk yea!! Thanks IML


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

Wheybolic--- yesss i read that in another halo log.. If lethargy is bad i will def overnight that shit.. Im single and plan on not being distracted by pussy right now in my life  so i dont even care about the libido lol wtf never thought id say that one, but yes thank you for the GOOD advice brother..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

Will also take measurements when i get home today... 

DAY 1 of CYCLE IS TODAY!!------going to hit LEGS & ABS


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

Also organ supps will be doubled at the 8am Halo dose..


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 10, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Wheybolic--- yesss i read that in another halo log.. If lethargy is bad i will def overnight that shit.. *Im single and plan on not being distracted by pussy right now in my life  so i dont even care about the libido* lol wtf never thought id say that one, but yes thank you for the GOOD advice brother..


Well... perhaps some get a killed libido, but for me, my libido has always soared well beyond anything normal on any kind of hormone cycle. Towards the end of the cycle, you may be wishin you had some pussy on tap.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol haha Adrenolin,, i feel yah on that shit.. I got this Mex chick at work im bout to start pounding.. Ill let her feel that Halodrol pump fo sho haha...

Speaking of pumps, I just came back from the gym. Had a vicious leg and ab work out.. Hit 4 sets of squats, 3 sets of hack squats, 5 sets sitting calf raise, 3 sets of calfs on the leg press, shit ton of sit ups with a 45lb plate and so e without. Also did 3 sets of lunges while holding the 60lbs dumbbells..also did a 1 mile run with my dog when i got home. Slurped down that protein shake and now a shower an some lunch with the folks.. Will get my measurements in after shower.. 

Ive done 2 cycles before this.. 1 was methadrol extreme ORIGINAL FORMULA and holy fucking shit was that stuff amazing.. But it totally made my cock flimsy as hell.. Also did finaflex 1-andro, i couldnt stop fucking.. And if my girl wasnt there i was beatin it like a mad jacker.. Hahaha shiiit aight im out for now


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

Biceps---15 1/4
neck-----16 1/2
Chest----41 1/4
thigh----23
cock-----11 3/4

no pump...passing out late.. Update in a few days or sooner if something amazing happens...

to orrow is biceps, back, abs, traps


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

What's your diet look like?


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 10, 2013)

I pretty much wrote my diet down in a post above.... Protein shakes,, turkey,, tuna,, chicken,, some beef,, fruits oatmeal
,, peanut buttaahh clean... Will probably eat some zebra cakes tonight after a monster dinner lol but all healthy for the most part


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Do u know roughly the amount of cals ur getting in bro? From what u posted there seeming a little low  other then that cycle layout looks pretty good bro. Make sure u keep your h20 intake up also


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 11, 2013)

I think im getting in around 3500 cals a day... H2o consumption is on point.. About 1/2 to 3/4 gallon a day. If i drink a gallon a day i have no room for food.. Im not that big of a dude.. I fill my stomach with something about every 2 hours.. Ususally something like peanuts, peanut butter sandwhich, something healthy with protein.. On top of 3 full meals a day plus 4 protein shakes.. I think im good on everything.. I constantly feel bloated from the amount of food im taking in so i know im taking in the most my body can handle without being uncomfortable..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for pointing that out though Longworth,, i may add a weight gainer shake into the mix,, probably before i goto bed.. Thanks brother


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 11, 2013)

I hit biceps, back and traps today,, went hard as fuck. I definately feel the halo running through me. About 30-40 minutes after each dose i feel high or something. I love it. The only difference i notice is the aggression in the gym.. I can keep going and going. Slight headache after work out today.. Drank half bottle of water chased with extra CoQ10 and it was gone. Weight is still the same..nothing major to report


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2013)

*nice pic nice supps*


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 12, 2013)

Did a mild ab workout today,, nothing to serious. Was actually going to take today off, ive been killing it for like 6 days straight..body is sore.. Taking bcaa's an some protein an passn out.. Chest and tri's tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 12, 2013)

Based on the information you've provided, the most most pressing issue is going to be your diet.  A 28 years old and weighing only 166 lbs at 5'11 after 5 solid years of training, this leads to me only one conclusion.  You do not know how to eat to gain size.  Otherwise, you would not still be 166 lb at 5'11.  If you want to be able to utilize the steroid in Halo Extreme properly, you are foing to need to eat more than you have been.  If you continue with the same diet...sure, you will add some muscle, but not nearly as much as you could have.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, that being the 2nd comment on my diet, I will change that immediately. I beleive my metabolism is EXTREMEMLY FAST. I will do my best to add more food whenever I can.. I usually try an get something in every 2 hours. I will try an up my intake by another 1000 calories or more. The only thing is if i eat to much food close to a workout it makes me feel sick and not want to work out.. I guess ill just take it easy before work outs and destroy the kitchen after lol thank you for your advice Mike Arnold!!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 12, 2013)

What would be a sufficient calorie intake?


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 12, 2013)

Also what is your take on this situation here: I hit biceps, back, and traps Thursday morning hard, my arms are still sore from that work out. I want to work out my triceps today.. So my question is if my arms are still sore is it ok to go work them out today? I guess triceps is another muscle group, but whats your opinion of still workn out if your sore?? Thanks


----------



## nattydread (Apr 12, 2013)

God damn brother! You don't think that's way to high of a dose of halo? That's some serious stuff. Be careful. I have ran mex legit halo(stenox) at 30 for 4 weeks and that f'd up my lipids. I had to get some Cholal modificado to fix the damage I did.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol i mean i dont think so,, although it is my first time doing it, but also this dosage was recommended to me by an IML rep so I'd like to beleive he knows what he is talking about. I have about 60 100mg clomid pills, letrozole for gyno, plus im taking almost 4000mg of milk tbistle a day.. What kind of damage did you do? And what are yalls opinions of the halo dosage people??!! Is it to much?! Let me know. As of now I feel great (3rd day in) and I am going to continue to take the 75mg a day until i beleive otherwise.. May go get some bloodwork done next week sometime..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 13, 2013)

From what ive been reading all night most people dose it at 75mg....Some up to 125mg ED... Even read a few logs where chicks dosed it at 50mg for a few weeks so i highly doubt its to much halo..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 13, 2013)

DAY 3

Im going to hit chest and triss maybe a little shoulders too.. Abs are sore from yesterday.. Maybe i went harder then I thought..lol nicccce.. I bought GNC BCAA 5000 yesterday to drink during workouts..i was on a full stomach and had basketball shorts on but I weighed in this morning at 170.3lbs lol felt good to see that.. Had to take a massive shit also so probably all food, shit and shorts hahahahahah anyway, im headed to the gym now.... Im not sure if its a side or if im just tired from work and working out so hard lately but i do feel a bit more tired today.. Still ready to totally kill it at the gym though.. Will report tomorrow... C yaaa


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 14, 2013)

DAY 4

Well i have been up for a few hours, ive eaten some food and had some water... Took my weight 170.2lbs... So i am up for sure because i have not eaten a couple pounds of food already today.. 4 days in and im up 4-5 pounds?!! Wtf? Lol i had back pumps this morning pretty bad, also every time i wake up i am EXTREMELY TIRED.. Still even after 9 hours of sleep i feel exhausted. Lathargy and back pumps 4 days in? Is this possible? I think this shit is just hitting me hard as an ox!! I love it cause i know its working. If back pumps get to bad i will add taurine to my daily intake.. Also i have heard DHEA can help with lathargy?? What are some opinions on that? Anyways, guna take today off,, my abs, back, shoulders, and tris are all sore.. Just guna rest up and eat like king kong today.. Tomorrow will be legs and abs...


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 14, 2013)

DAY 4

Blood pressure is 130/80 while pulse rate was at 65...

Weight:172.8
BMI: 24.8
BF: 14.1%
Hydration Index: 4.3


----------



## longworthb (Apr 14, 2013)

Up your water intake. It can help with the pumps and lethargy. Also if that doesn't help get more potassium in your diet. It helps me with the pumps


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks LongworthB,, i will add more water and bananas!!!! I had no bananas in ny diet.. Im tripping.. Im actually goin to hut legs tonight in a bit. I goto a 24hour gym.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 14, 2013)

Legss---killed em


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 16, 2013)

DAY 6

I upped my Hawthorne Berry, saw palmetto and milk thistle and the headaches are gone,,, still a little lethargic but not as bad.

weighed 170.3 when i woke up...

killed my arms, back, and shoulders today.. Lifts have gone up by a couple pounds.. Also increased my bcaa intake.. Seems to be helping with recovery..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 17, 2013)

Nothing amazing to report,, back is 110% killed from yesterdays workout.. Deadlifts did it to me..

Today is legs... Guna go as hard as i can.. Eating like an animal... Tired as fuck right now


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 17, 2013)

DAY 7

Hit legs for almost an hour... Ended up getting a headache,, i think it was just cause i was hitting it so hard. Just weighed in at 171.7lbs... Feel nice and full.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 17, 2013)

DAY 7

Added glucosemine to the regimine.. Helps with the dry gains..still tired as fuck right now after 7 1/2 hours sleep.. Blahhhh
 Chest, tris and abs in the morning after work...


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 18, 2013)

DAY 8 

Im going to actually take the day off. I havent had a rest day in almost a week and a half.. Gunna lay it down an get sum good rest and eat a bunch..tomorrow will be chest, tris and abs..weighed in at 170.5


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 19, 2013)

DAY 9

Lifts and endurance are slightly increasing. Did chest and tris today. The lethargy is pretty bad when i first wake up but 2 hours afterwards im good to go. Slight headache when i woke up today. Nothing manor to report.. Weight is still floating around 170... Blood pressure is fine.... Not sure what im going to hit tomorrow. Will see how i feel.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 19, 2013)

Got a raging boner right now,,, DAY 10


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 20, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> What's up guys? First I want to thank Adrenoline for helping me put this cycle together, great dude there.
> 
> STATS:
> 
> ...



Don't you mean two capsules of Halo a day?  It's some potent stuff and I take only one or two a day depending on the routine for that day.  Everything else is fine.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 20, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> DAY 8
> 
> Im going to actually take the day off. I havent had a rest day in almost a week and a half.. Gunna lay it down an get sum good rest and eat a bunch..tomorrow will be chest, tris and abs..weighed in at 170.5



A week and a half?  You know that is detrimental to your progress, not beneficial, right?  At your arge of development (170 lbs) you need to be using utilizing a very basic routine using ONLY the primary mass-builders and training no more than 3-4 days per week.  Why train more at this point in time when you don't require more than 3-4 days to train your entire body (assumming you are performing the correct amount of exercises and only moderate valaume)?  All excessive training willl accomplish is impairment of recovery.


----------



## s2h (Apr 20, 2013)

Your intake of water wasn't mentioned in amounts....get a 1 gallon jug and carry it around...drink 1 and a half jugs of water ed...and cut the training back to 4 days a week....ensure your diet is lower in sodium..ie no processed foods or heavy salting...your issues all seem to lean towards lack of hydratiation and excessive sodium intake....I'm the king of high blood pressure and halo-e doesn't effect mine at all...


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

ChiSao said:


> Don't you mean two capsules of Halo a day?  It's some potent stuff and I take only one or two a day depending on the routine for that day.  Everything else is fine.



Nope, I am taking 3 a day ED for 6 weeks,,, even on my off days.  3 capsules equals 75mg


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

bestbodyforever said:


> Good idea about start cycles. just try to use guidance as per stuff. i am excited for great result of this cycles. so please post your pictures.



Thanks bestbody, yes I am very excited too, I am on a great routine and have everything in line to make the best of this. I will get pics up this weekend. Thankssss


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 20, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Nope, I am taking 3 a day ED for 6 weeks,,, even on my off days.  3 capsules equals 75mg



If gains stall you can always bump it up to 4 ed. I've ran it at 4 a day a couple of times with good results. The fat loss at that dose was accelerated nicely. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> A week and a half?  You know that is detrimental to your progress, not beneficial, right?  At your arge of development (170 lbs) you need to be using utilizing a very basic routine using ONLY the primary mass-builders and training no more than 3-4 days per week.  Why train more at this point in time when you don't require more than 3-4 days to train your entire body (assumming you are performing the correct amount of exercises and only moderate valaume)?  All excessive training willl accomplish is impairment of recovery.



I see where you are coming from, although 3-4 days a week never seemed adequate enough for me. I totally understand my muscles and endocrine system need time to recover from each workout. I don't follow ANYONE'S routine, I goto the gym accordingly to how my body feels. However, I do take some of the ideas people input into their routines. In the week and a half that i have not had an off day, some of the workouts were not even proper workouts, more like just getting some exercise for the day. Thank you for your concern though and I will 100% take your input into consideration, I do agree I may be going a little to hard lol


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Your intake of water wasn't mentioned in amounts....get a 1 gallon jug and carry it around...drink 1 and a half jugs of water ed...and cut the training back to 4 days a week....ensure your diet is lower in sodium..ie no processed foods or heavy salting...your issues all seem to lean towards lack of hydratiation and excessive sodium intake....I'm the king of high blood pressure and halo-e doesn't effect mine at all...



Yea s2h, I think you hit that right in the head. I'm currently taking in around 3/4 of a gallon a day. The only problem I have with drinking so much water is that when it comes time to eat I have no room from all the freakin water lol. I'm guna go get a gallon jug on my way to the gym this morning and try your advice and see if I can intake the same amount of food with the gallon and a half today. Although today I feel GREAT!!!!!!!!! I think the headaches may have been my body getting used to the halo???? Not sure if that's the case but I really do feel good today..which is DAY 10 of my cycle..I'll watch the sodium too.. Thanks bro, I appreciate the sound advice


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> If gains stall you can always bump it up to 4 ed. I've ran it at 4 a day a couple of times with good results. The fat loss at that dose was accelerated nicely.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



lol fuck yea,,, I'm guna stick to 3 a day lol but yea man, I've read logs of people hitting up to 150mg a day so at 75mg I'm good an safe..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

DAY 10

Weighed in at 172.5!!! Nice,,,, I was pretty lethargic when I first woke up, I'm good to go now, also no headaches today, so that's great! Going to make today an ab day. Probably also guna take a 2 mile jog with my dog.. Need to get that fat bitch outside.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

DAY 10

Also wanted to add that my muscles are a lot more dense and harder since I started the cycle... Defiantly noticeable...


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 21, 2013)

DAY 11

took day 10 off. Drank bcaa ate souch food i weighed in at 175.6 before i went to bed.. Waking up i weighed in at 170.1.... That should give u an idea of how much food/water i intake and hkw fast my metabolism is...guna hit arms, back, traps and abs today...I feel great,, no headaches, lethargy is backing off..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 21, 2013)

DAY 11

killed it in the gym... Hit 6 exersizes 3 sets each for biceps and the same for my back..including deads..lifted heavy on every exersize and did most of them till failure..

Feel really good,, sort of sluggish at the beggining of the days but for the most part i think all the lethrgy and headache shit are subsiding.. May have been my body just getting used to all the supps and halo or could be going away because i upped my hawthorne berry and cycle support shit... Either way i feel good and hard..libido is stiil rockin..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 21, 2013)

Nose bleeding


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 22, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> DAY 11
> 
> killed it in the gym... Hit 6 exersizes 3 sets each for biceps and the same for my back..including deads..lifted heavy on every exersize and did most of them till failure..
> 
> Feel really good,, sort of sluggish at the beggining of the days but for the most part i think all the lethrgy and headache shit are subsiding.. May have been my body just getting used to all the supps and halo or could be going away because i upped my hawthorne berry and cycle support shit... Either way i feel good and hard..libido is stiil rockin..



I say this with all due respect, but maybe you SHOULD start following someone elses routine. Why? Because it is BLATANTLY obvious that this instinctive training you do, in which you train according to how you "feel", is completely fucking wrong! 

Let me ask you a question, is the primary reason you train just because you like to go into the gym and bust your ass....or is it to make gains? If your answer is the latter, then you need to re-work your ENTIRE approach to training. You need to learn HOW to train to make progress...because you do not. You say that you "might" have gone a little overboard after training for 10 days straight. There is no not fucking "might" about it. How you "feel" doesn't mean a fucking thing...and you want to know how I can prove that? Look at your results! You have made some of the WORST progress I have ever seen for someone who has been training "seriously" (your words) for 5 years at 28 years old! You started this cycle in the mid-160's at 5'11...and that was AFTER 5 years of SERIOUS training!!!! Are you fucking kidding me? Even though the proof of your failure is starting you right in your face...No, it has been beating you in the face for years...you are still not at the point where you are ready to make a change. You have now had at least 2 guys in this thread, who together probably have about 50 years of experience in this thing called BB'ing, give you very sound advice about how frequently you should be training. This advice is readily accepted by pretty much every "expert" in the world for someone who is at your stage of development (which is _raw beginner _in terms of development), yet you say you will take their advice "into consideration" when it comes to your MASSIVE overtraining? NO...don't take shit into "consideration"...just fucking do it...unless, your main priority is not gains, but training just for the hell of it.

Isn't it brutally obvious that training according to how you 'feel" has led you astray? Don't even begin to blame your genetics either, because that is NOT the reason why you were only 166 lbs after 5 years of serious training.  18 sets ro failure for your biceps?  how big are your arms?  15 inches?  Do you REALLY think this 5 year "feel" program has been good to you?  Your entire belief system is wrong.  You need to start over from scratch, throw out everything you think you know, and learn how to eat & train for growth.  If you had been doing things correctly when you started 5 years ago (and we don't even know how many years you may have been in the gym before you started "serious" training), you would have been bigger after only 6 months of training than you are now.  In fact, many guys, when they know what they are doing, will add between 25-40 lbs of mostly lean mass in the their first 6 months of serious training.  When I first began training "serious" at age 22 I jumped from 167 lbs @ 6'1 to 208 lbs....in 12 WEEKS!  that is 41 mostly fat-free pounds.  All drug-free, by the way.  Why was I able to do this?  I sure as fuck did not train according to how I felt, I trained according to what I needed....according to the tried & true principles that have been demonstrated to work for guys at my level of development for decades.  

Regarding this whole "feel" thing (also called instrinctive training), the truth is that you do not have the ability to use the instinctuve trauning principle proplery (obviously)....and for some guys it never really serves them well, but for those who do implement it successfully, they typically have already reached an impressive level of development.  In other wors, they already look like a BB'r.  Before you can learn to train instrinctively, your body needs to know what proper training is...because it is only after years of doing things correctly, that you begin to pick up on the subtle clues your body sends you.  Instrinctive training doesn't mean one day you walk into the gym and your body tells you that doing 50 sets would be bettr than the 12 sets you had previously planned on.  Instrinctive training doesn't tell you that you should train 10 days in a row...because when you are TRULY hearing from your physical body (not your fantasy mind), it will never lead you to make changes that will harm your progress or lead you astray in any way.  When you hear correctly, the changes will always be beneficial.  You are nowhere even close to that point.  What you do I follow your "mind's" thoughts, which does not necessarily have anything to do with what your muscular, nervous, or endocrine systems need, etc.

If you truly care about maximizing your progress more than you care about having "fun" in the gym, then you will begin a serous inspection into the massive amount of errors which are strewn throughout your program....and correct them.  There is no reason for such a fucked up head of false beliefs after 5 years of training, especially because you are involved in the BB'ig community.  You are making some of the same mistakes beginning BB'rs were taught to avoid for the last 20 years.  

This post may have seemed harsh, but I am only thinking abou you.  If you are still doing things this way after 5 years, it is unlikely anything but a kick in the ass will prod you into change.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow man what a fucking mouthful,,,, all I can say to that is over the last five years I have not eatin nor trained to become a BB. I goto the gym to improve my strength and progress,,, WHCICH I HAVE DONE 100%. 5 years ago I was 130lbs. Today I am weighing in at 171lbs. 5 years to gain 41lbs???? Id say 36 lbs of it naturally...Maybe not quick enough for you but for me I'm fine with it. Every week I am able to add a little more weight to my lifts... Maybe only 2 1/2 pounds but its progress. I'll tell yah what Mike Arnold, I'm going to continue to work out the way I am. You fail to read properly, the 10 days I worked out in a row where not ALL hardcore workouts. Atleast half of them where 30 minute half assed work outs that shouldn't even be considered workouts. So, go fuck yourself with a pineapple for knowing everything about ME u FUCKING FUCK...anymore negative bs and I'm done with this forum.. 

Like I've said,,, I've had nothing but progress over the last 5 years.  Maybe not as quickmas some of you, my routine is what works for me.I feel fucking amazing everyday, I haven't been sick in years. What works for you might not for me and visa versa... So do me a favor and STFU


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 22, 2013)

Really though I'm done posting this log on here guys.. I wanted to share my experience with halo my way. Not argue back an forth about who is right and who is wrong... People's bodies are different. End of fucking story. And I'm not overtraining by any means. Either way this log turned into something I could care less about.... Good luck to u guys... IML has great products... Shitty people on the forums though..


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 22, 2013)

Ps,,,, yesterday I did 6 diff exercises for biceps, 6 different exercises for shoulders and 6 diff exercises for back... 3 sets on every exercise... Was in the gym for 1 hour 25 minss... Still not sore... Maybe back is a little. I have great conditioning and endurance, so my body type requires extreme training..most all sets were done to failure also..anyways c ya guys


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 22, 2013)

LiveLeak.com - Gym fail.

^^^^^^^^

This is me in the gym workin out muh neck... I train perfectly


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Wow man what a fucking mouthful,,,, all I can say to that is over the last five years I have not eatin nor trained to become a BB. I goto the gym to improve my strength and progress,,, WHCICH I HAVE DONE 100%. 5 years ago I was 130lbs. Today I am weighing in at 171lbs. 5 years to gain 41lbs???? Id say 36 lbs of it naturally...Maybe not quick enough for you but for me I'm fine with it. Every week I am able to add a little more weight to my lifts... Maybe only 2 1/2 pounds but its progress. I'll tell yah what Mike Arnold, I'm going to continue to work out the way I am. You fail to read properly, the 10 days I worked out in a row where not ALL hardcore workouts. Atleast half of them where 30 minute half assed work outs that shouldn't even be considered workouts. So, go fuck yourself with a pineapple for knowing everything about ME u FUCKING FUCK...anymore negative bs and I'm done with this forum..
> 
> Like I've said,,, I've had nothing but progress over the last 5 years. Maybe not as quickmas some of you, my routine is what works for me.I feel fucking amazing everyday, I haven't been sick in years. What works for you might not for me and visa versa... So do me a favor and STFU



I thought you said you had started close to the 160's, so I acknowledge my error there. Still, there is no disputing the fact that your training frequncy & volume are way too much. Training 10 days in row, regardless of how hard you say you trained, is a bad idea for your goals...period. In addition, your traning volume is too high for somoene 170 lbs. In fact, few people can make optimal gains doing 18 sets for biceps...even with a boat-loads of drugs. That is why most guys, even pros, do NOT do that many sets anymore for small bodyparts like biceps. It is the rare guy who will make "OPTIMAL" progress doing that many sets for bis. Obviously, you are not one of those guys. Even worse is that you did 18 stes for biceps and at least 18 sets for back on the same day. 36 working sets for biceps...and you think that is best? Come on.

No...36 lbs in 5 years is not bad (we won't count the last 5 lbs, as it is attributable to you just beginning to use drugs), but it is not good either...especially when it took you 5 years to hit 166 lbs at 5'11. You coud have made that progress in one year.


Aside from that, grow the fuck up and stop being so fucking stubborn...and stop threatening to leave the board...you sound like a child telling your mother you will kill yourself if she takes away your video games. Moving on...you say you train for strength AND to make "progress". Well, so do a lot of fucking guys. What is progress to you...gaining muscle? You already mentioned gaining strength, so what do you mean when you say "progress"? Obviously, it means muscle. The bottom line is that you are making ton of errors..and yes, everybody is different, but we all have the same basic physiology and we know by decades of experience that doing things a certain way are NOT optimal. There is a reason BB'rs don't train the way they used to in the 70's anymore...and there is a reaason why BB'rs today are so much bigger. Because back then, they were massively overtraining in both frequncy and volume....like you. So yes, everybody is different, but we are not THAT different. There are limits...and your training tyle falls outside those limits for all but the rare person...and like I said, it has already demonstrated you are NOT that rare person. So, if you want to believe you are that rare person, despite weighing 170 pounds @ 5'11 (with drugs)...then be my guest. You can either change...or you can take another 5 years to do what you could accomplish in one...and that's on you. 

Your asseretion that you have not eaten or trained to become a BB'r has nothing to do with this conversation. I never said you were a "BB'r", but since you are trying to gain muscle and strength, your goals are the same. Regadless of whether you call yourself a BB'r or not, those trying to gain strength & size should follow certain general guidelines when attempting to maximize progress. Now, like I said, you might care more about the training experience than you do about progress...and because you are denying basic facts, this might be the case for you. Now, there is nothing wrong with that...some people just like to train, even if they make no progress. Lastly, who fucking cares how '"good" you feel or how often you get "sick", as if that is some kind of proof you are doing things right. There are a lot of holes, rationalization, and bullshit in your last post. 

Lastly, I am happy you are content with your progress since you began the Halo Extreme...and truth be told...Halo is not a big mass-gainer, so 5 lbs in 3 weeks is not bad (although gains still should have been better for a 1st time steroid user). Anyway grow some tougher skin, fix your training mistakes, and see you on the board.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Ps,,,, yesterday I did 6 diff exercises for biceps, 6 different exercises for shoulders and 6 diff exercises for back... 3 sets on every exercise... Was in the gym for 1 hour 25 minss... Still not sore... Maybe back is a little. I have great conditioning and endurance, so my body type requires extreme training..most all sets were done to failure also..anyways c ya guys



.......and yet 2 more HUGE mistakes being made, which are completely contradictory to your stated goals.  

Aside from your extremely excessive volume and trauining frequency, you just said you performed 54 sets to failure in 1 hour and 25 minutes.  That means you are only resting about 1 minute between your sets, as you need to account for the time is takes to change the weights and set up the 18 different exercises you did, etc.  Sigh.  Ok...where to begin.  First of all, you aid in your previous post that you "train for strength and progress".  

Here is the problem.  You are NOT traming for strength, you are training for endurance and fat loss.  Taking 60 seconds inbetween every single set is absolutely horrible and the total opposite of what you should be doing for maximizing strength gains.  This is not my opinion...it is a fact, proven not only by strength athletes over the last 100 years (vurtually NO ONE would agree with you), but by science, as well.  On top of that, it is not even ideal for making size gains, either....and don't guve me your bullshit about you deing different.  That tyop of training will NEVER be anywhere close to optimal for adding strength....NOR adding size.  Those short rest period could "occasionally" be beneficial for adding size, but only as a shock...not because they elicit an ideal hypertrophic response under normal circumstances.  This type of rapid training is first & foremost ideal for muscular endurance and fat-loss.  

The 2nd fallacy you just spouted is when you said "I have great conditioning and endurance, so my body type requires extreme training".  Your body requires this type of high volume, endurance work for what?  Running a marathon...or building muscle & strength?   I have heard clients mistakenly express this same type of thinking previously.  They think that because they have built exceptional endurance, that they should train even faster and do even more sets if they want to grow.  They also think that if they decrease their volume and rest longer between sets that they will make less size & strength gains because they will not feel as tired, get as pumped, their msucles will not burn as bad, and they will not sweat as much.  Both of these beliefs, if the goal is increased growth & strength, are 100% false and shows that the individual lacks an understanding of the muscle growth process.  

I am not going to get into a scientific explanation as to how muscle grows, but I will tell you that everything I just said above is 100% fact, proven by science and real-wrold experience conclusively!  You are not providing your muscles with the type of stimulis they need to achieve optimal growth.  The primary stimulis needed to achieve optimal growth has nothing to do with, directly, how tired you get, how pumped you get, how much your muscles burn , or how much you sweat.  Now, a "few" of those factors can stimulate growth through less pronounced mechanisms, but they will NEVER be enouggh to induce optimal growth.  You are neglecting the most vital components of an effective growth & strength training program.  This is why you have made some improvements in szie and strength, but not nearly as much as you could have.  You are confusing your body by supplying it with two conflicting stimuli.  You can't train for both maximal endurance and maximal strength simultaneously.  If you do, they will both suffer.  Your program is more tailored towards improving muscular and cardiovascular ebdurance...NOT strength & growth.

So, are you going to once again tell us how you refuse to correct the errors in your program...and how not everybody is the same (as if your physiology is not human like everybody elses)?  You already told us your main goal was strength gains (and progress, which you did not define)...and we now know without any doubt whatsoever your training program sucks balls for strength gains.  Knowing this, will you wetain your stubborness and vehemently tell me to fuck a pineapple (or whatever you said before), while still refusing to do what the entire world knows is best?  I suppose we will soon see.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> LiveLeak.com - Gym fail.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> This is me in the gym workin out muh neck... *I train perfectly*




LOL...the funniest part was listening to the other guys in the background crack-up.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 24, 2013)

Bro, my goal is to get stronger and gain a few pounds. Not to become the next Arnold. I want to be the guy that can go 12 rounds and fight his maximum potential all 12 rounds. I go hard and continue to go harder and harder each time. Maybe its one more rep, maybe one more set, maybe 2 1/2 pounds. But each week when i step into the gym im a little better. There is no way im going to goto the gym and be a pussy and not push myself past my limits. My goal for this cycle was to hit 175lbs.. I obtained that goal yesterday..without your advice.. I see what your saying and yes i get it.. You explained it in SO MANY words. Thankss


----------



## longworthb (Apr 24, 2013)

Basically what mike is trying to say is if you want to gain more weight u need to drop the amount of sets and reps down. Up the weight and do less reps bro. U will gain more mass this way. A nice workout plan to do this is 5x5. Take a look and give it a shot for a few weeks and see how that treats you. You may think your way is the best way for you but how do u know this if u don't try to switch it up? Give it a shot bro. I train pyramid style basically. 12 rep warmup then 8 rep 6 rep 4 rep 2 rep upping the weight each time.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 24, 2013)

See man, thats all u had to do was know how to talk to someone.  Thanks Longworth and yes starting in the morning i while give this a shot.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Apr 28, 2013)

Take up journalism Mike Arnold.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 30, 2013)

DAY 20

Strong as a kitty cat.. Big as minnow!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 30, 2013)

In all seriousness weight is hovering around 176 but the strength gains are insane.. DDAY 21


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 30, 2013)

An god damn bro fuckn mike arnold stfu man everytime i come in this blog it takes forever to scroll thru cuz of ur fuckn stupjd ass speech.. Save that shit for your own log next time asshole..


----------



## longworthb (Apr 30, 2013)

Did u switch up ur training? If ur trying to bulk I'd cut back a little on the intense cardio. If u superset when lifting and keep your heart rate up u can cut back on your cardio. I'd recommend supersetting ur chest day with push-ups. I usually bust out 20 push-ups after every set on bench. And switch it up between regular wide grip and close grip.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 1, 2013)

Qwai Chang said:


> Take up journalism Mike Arnold.



I love writing.  I write articles every month for IMF. There are over 50 currently posted in the articles section.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 1, 2013)

lilsolid said:


> an god damn bro fuckn mike arnold stfu man everytime i come in this blog it takes forever to scroll thru cuz of ur fuckn stupjd ass speech.. Save that shit for your own log next time asshole..



Damn, son...the truth hurts, doesn't it...but don't let it make you too angry. I mean, it was probably a week ago that I posted that and you're still pissed. Hell, I guess I would be too if I had been training seriously for 5 years and still weighed only 166 lbs. I suppose my post is a constant, brutal reminder of your long-term fuck-up. Still, you needed someone to bitch-slap you out of your blind stupor and into improvement.


----------



## lilSOLID (May 3, 2013)

Lol damn ur a cock sucker, naw man, i could care less.. Ive always progressed,,, period. No regrets at all. u could probably,, well maybe, lift more weight then me(i doubt it) but i guarentee u do not have more stamina then me. I can run for miles on end, i can drop down and hit 200 push ups 1st set anywhere anytime. Etc.. Bottom line is u dont know everything and your a coward of a person to represent a company. If your the type that works for IML then fuck u and IML...the only thing ur bitch slappin is ur boyfriends ass cheeks u fuckn anal boy lol


----------



## longworthb (May 3, 2013)

This was suppose to be a log not constant bickering


----------



## Adrenolin (May 3, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Damn, son...the truth hurts, doesn't it...but don't let it make you too angry. I mean, it was probably a week ago that I posted that and you're still pissed. Hell, I guess I would be too if I had been training seriously for 5 years and still weighed only 166 lbs. I suppose my post is a constant, brutal reminder of your long-term fuck-up. Still, you needed someone to bitch-slap you out of your blind stupor and into improvement.


I find it ridiculous that I need to state this, but chill out Mike. You're not only a Moderator of this forum but you Represent IronMagLabs and Blackstone Labs, you need to remember that before you post and quit bashing members whether he's right or wrong. Please do not continue to antagonize him. You've stated all you need to; if you do not agree any further, leave his log. This is not doing anyone any good.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 3, 2013)

LilSolid, if you do not like Mike's posts, click his name... on the left hand side of the page you will see a link you can click that says: 'Add to Ignore List' this will block all his future posts from being seen by you. And I want to apologize on behalf of IronMagLabs and Blackstone Labs for his rude/arrogant behavior - not all of the reps treat our clientele as he does.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 4, 2013)

^^^^
Give me a fucking break!  I originally posted a lot more than this, i deleted it and held my tongue, deciding to send it through PM instead.  I will say this though, you are the LAST person who has any right to chastise me as an IML/BSL rep given your history...and I will leave it at that, for the "customer's" sake.


----------



## lilSOLID (May 4, 2013)

U posted a lot more then what u did?? Jeeezus christ,, do u think any1 gave a fuck to read the presedential speech u already wrote?! Fuck no...


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 4, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> U posted a lot more then what u did?? Jeeezus christ,, do u think any1 gave a fuck to read the presedential speech u already wrote?! Fuck no...



Uhh...the deleted post wasn't addressed to you.  After witnessing your ineptitude at being able to construct a half-way decent program in accordance with your goals, I realized you were incapable of taking decent advice.  Ohhh...and we don't need to hear again how it "works for you"...or how your "body needs it"...or how it is "perfect for yor goals", etc.


----------



## lilSOLID (May 4, 2013)

Man, the fact that u'd be willing to judge a person from a response to ur rude approach at trying to get a point across just shows how ignorant and lame u really are. Id be willing to bet your a 45 year old dude that has been married twice and divorced twice. Probably have kids that dont really like ur old grumpy ass either... U will die alone. But hey atleast u will have a great workout routine.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 4, 2013)

^^^^^

The least you could do is come up with something fun...the insults are old..something a newbie would post thinking it is cool.  It isn't.  It's like the "I know you are but what am I" thing we did in 3rd grade...not really funny anymore.  Post something humurous...so at least people can laugh while we go at it...it is better that way.  Thanks.

Ohhh...by the way, 36 years old...divorced once...re-married (5 year aniversary today, actually..will be leaving soon)...2 children...they adore me.  Hope I don't die alone either...and yes, my workout suggestions are great.  Any other questions?


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 4, 2013)

Adrenolin said:


> LilSolid, if you do not like Mike's posts, click his name... on the left hand side of the page you will see a link you can click that says: 'Add to Ignore List' this will block all his future posts from being seen by you. And I want to apologize on behalf of IronMagLabs and Blackstone Labs for his rude/arrogant behavior - not all of the reps treat our clientele as he does.



See, Adrenolone...he likes this, which is why he did not take your advice to "ignore"...LOL.


----------



## lilSOLID (May 4, 2013)

Well i cant punch ur face or kick ur vagina so the next best thing is to make fun of u..


----------



## lilSOLID (May 4, 2013)

Man ur all over my cock,, u wana give it a suckle?! Play with the tip? Jiggle the sack?!! Thats what i like Mikey... Can i call u magic mike?? U can call me daddy..


----------



## s2h (May 4, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> An god damn bro fuckn mike arnold stfu man everytime i come in this blog it takes forever to scroll thru cuz of ur fuckn stupjd ass speech.. Save that shit for your own log next time asshole..



you can go to your settings and change to the option that allows you to go directly to your last post when you enter a thread..pm me if you cant get it figured out...i scrolled thru threads for years before i figured it out..


----------



## Adrenolin (May 5, 2013)

Wow. I'm done with both of you. I tried to mitigate here.. but you're both incredibly immature.

I'm unsubbing from this thread because it has clearly lost it's track.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 5, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> The least you could do is come up with something fun...the insults are old..something a newbie would post thinking it is cool. It isn't. It's like the "I know you are but what am I" thing we did in 3rd grade...not really funny anymore. Post something humurous...so at least people can laugh while we go at it...it is better that way. Thanks.
> 
> Ohhh...by the way, 36 years old...divorced once...re-married (5 year aniversary today, actually..will be leaving soon)...2 children...they adore me. Hope I don't die alone either...and yes, my workout suggestions are great. Any other questions?


I do agree with this. And I do sincerely wish you a Happy Anniversary. Ours was actually on May 2nd.

You as well.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 8, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Well i cant punch ur face or kick ur vagina so the next best thing is to make fun of u..


*Even if you could, you wouldn't. Had this convo taken place in person, it likely would have gone something like this... 

Mike: "Shut up, cunt".

Iil' Solid: "..........."
*



lilSOLID said:


> Man ur all over my cock,, u wana give it a suckle?! Play with the tip? Jiggle the sack?!! Thats what i like Mikey... Can i call u magic mike?? U can call me daddy..


*^^^^^
This is not funny either.


Now, moving into a different subject, you said in a previous post that you doubt I am as strong as your 166 lbs self (ROFL), so I am curious to know what you consider to be "strong". What are your best lifts (from any time period)? Please refrain from saying shit like..."I did 200 push-ups in 10 minutes"...or something else not related to maximal strength. So, please list weights & reps...and try to limit it to 10 reps or less, as higher reps start to become too much about endurance, rather than maximal strength. This should be good. I can't wait to hear how 'crazy' strong you are, as you obviously think the strength you have achieved at 166 lbs is unlikely to be overcome by someone 100+ pounds your senior. Let's hear it, Kaz.
*


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 8, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Well i cant punch ur face or kick ur vagina so the next best thing is to make fun of u..





Adrenolin said:


> Wow. I'm done with both of you. I tried to mitigate here.. but you're both incredibly immature.
> 
> I'm unsubbing from this thread because it has clearly lost it's track.




Don't worry, your mature self taught us both a lesson we will never forget.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 8, 2013)

Good luck to you on meeting your fitness and nutrition goals and you picked the right products for sure. I think these products will help your overall performance and help you get better pumps also. I think these are both key for getting effective results. Let me know how your cycle goes and if you have any questions regarding any other stacks.


----------



## s2h (May 8, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Good luck to you on meeting your fitness and nutrition goals and you picked the right products for sure. I think these products will help your overall performance and help you get better pumps also. I think these are both key for getting effective results. Let me know how your cycle goes and if you have any questions regarding any other stacks.



Did you just land?


----------



## s2h (May 8, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Don't worry, your mature self taught us both a lesson we will never forget.



I feel left out...I most defiantly need a maturity lesson...I'm trying...


----------



## longworthb (May 8, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Don't worry, your mature self taught us both a lesson we will never forget.


Ur a rep and a mod bro come on


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

This log has descended into a shit-slinging match. I suggest all participants chill the fuck out.


----------



## OTG85 (May 9, 2013)

Worse log ever!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Worse log ever!



Hmm... Might as well move it to Anything Goes then


----------



## OTG85 (May 9, 2013)

Another 6 pages of 19 paragraph insults and a 160 lb 17 year old kid on halo not even ag worthy


----------



## [SIL] (May 9, 2013)

lmao 160lbs..carry on


----------



## OTG85 (May 9, 2013)

Today I popped some halo for her.I took this guy Azzas advice and speed walked around my block twice.I was red flushed in the face and felt like I was going to pass out.I know this is dosed for women but fuck its some strong shit.I don't know if I can handle sides(insomnia,itchy nips,face bloat,atrophied nuts)4 more weeks to go.My diet is basically pedo cheese and Ramon noodles!Today weight is 160.5 But I can see a vein so I know it's working.Please give me advice Mike!


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

^


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (May 9, 2013)

negged, all of u


----------



## SheriV (May 9, 2013)

I want the 5 minutes of my life back that it took to read this
now I get why it wound up in here

bunch of you fuckers should grow a pair and fly to pose down

worst.log.ever.


----------



## s2h (May 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> This log has descended into a shit-slinging match. I suggest all participants chill the fuck out.



sorry dad..i will go to my room asap..


----------



## dave 236 (May 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hmm... Might as well move it to Anything Goes then



Yes! Let the shit slinging continue! 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (May 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I want the 5 minutes of my life back that it took to read this
> now I get why it wound up in here
> 
> bunch of you fuckers should grow a pair and fly to pose down
> ...



Sexy women get even sexier when irritated.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rage racing (May 10, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Today I popped some halo for her.I took this guy Azzas advice and speed walked around my block twice.I was red flushed in the face and felt like I was going to pass out.I know this is dosed for women but fuck its some strong shit.I don't know if I can handle sides(insomnia,itchy nips,face bloat,atrophied nuts)4 more weeks to go.My diet is basically pedo cheese and Ramon noodles!Today weight is 160.5 But I can see a vein so I know it's working.Please give me advice Mike!


....I owe you reps...


----------



## lilSOLID (May 22, 2013)

Got dang fuckn nigs


----------



## lilSOLID (May 22, 2013)

This fuckn halo suxs ass, i actually went down from 166lbs to 143lbs. Also my cock shrunk and all my lifts have gone down by 50lbs... Fuck U Mike Arnold. Also FUCK U too ontopthecock85... Fuckn fux


----------



## SheriV (May 22, 2013)

nothing but win now


----------



## lilSOLID (May 26, 2013)

Shut up... He cunt


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Yes! Let the shit slinging continue!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

^^^ wrong thread


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ wrong thread


Sorry i was trying to give a quick summary for those who skipped ahead.


----------



## cube789 (May 27, 2013)

lol op went from tiny to teeny


----------



## azza1971 (May 27, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


>



what have you done? hey? what have you done? who?s been a naughty boy?


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Oct 15, 2014)

Bump, because this "log" is awesome! lol


----------

